# System administrator hd virtual



## cryptdir (Nov 22, 2011)

Is there some sort of system in freebsd FreeBSD that I can create an account with quota download and install windows in a virtual HDD? For example: I have my account on freebsd FreeBSD with 50MB. And in my notbook with windows have a folder that is connected to the personal computer in freebsd FreeBSD. Actually what I'm looking for is a system of virtual HDD, but not for me to use a management system where I sell the service pool.

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 22, 2011)

cryptdir said:
			
		

> Is there some sort of system in freebsd FreeBSD that I can create an account with quota download and install windows in a virtual HDD?


emulators/virtualbox-ose?



> For example: I have my account on freebsd FreeBSD with 50MB. And in my notbook with windows have a folder that is connected to the personal computer in freebsd FreeBSD.


net/samba35?



> Actually what I'm looking for is a system of virtual HDD, but not for me to use a management system where I sell the service pool.



To be honest, I really have idea what you're looking for?


----------

